# remote coding job ???



## Kristi Elliott (Jun 12, 2012)

I have an interview tomorrow with McKesson, has anyone heard about them?


----------



## Arlene10 (Jun 12, 2012)

*McKesson and EmCare*

I have a friend who works for McKesson, she says they are a great company.


----------



## akandrew (Jun 12, 2012)

*McKesson*

I had a quick interview with them.  They were offering a full time remote coding job that paid $15-$17 an hour full time.  I need more than that an hour.


----------



## Kristi Elliott (Jun 13, 2012)

Thank you so much for the input!


----------

